# My hamster ate the smallest bit of potato salad containing onion and chive, will she be ok?



## Elld12 (Dec 1, 2020)

She at mostly the sauce but not much of it (I think) but it obviously contains toxic food - will she be okay ?
She seemed okay after but now she’s gone back to bed so I can’t tell


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Phone a vet for advice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m not an expert on hamsters but I do know they shouldn’t eat potato, onion or chive so please don’t feed this to her. Always check before feeding your hammie anything in case it is unsafe. I hope your hammie is ok.


----------

